# Need h elp from someone that is very familiar with bandpass enclosures!



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

I am trying to design a semi weather proof enclosure that doesn't take up much space. The largest woofer that I could use would be an 8" due to space restrictions. Unfortunately I am at my girlfriends house and I do not have the ability to take any measurements. I will take those tomorrow and get back with everyone with some pictures too. I was thinking a bandpass enclosure due to the fact that the speaker needs to be protected from the elements. Also a good amount of output is going to be needed without lots of power since its going on a bike. I am fairly new to bandpass design so some help walking me through the process would be very helpful. I don't have any equiment for the build yet so I am open to woofer suggestions. So basically in a nutshell I just don't know where to start in the design process. Any direction would be very helpful.


----------

